# Heartache At The Pump



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, it looks like we may be in for some "gas pain" that "Gas-X" wont cure.

http://www.mcall.com/business/mc-gas-prices-20120214,0,2776477.story?track=rss

Now, what we need is for Iran to act up again in the Persian Gulf with their little suicide speed boats or by laying mines in the shipping lanes and the scene will be set for the 1970's gas lines again.

If open hostilities start with Iran it will all be over but the shouten, for the gas scenario, i'm sure President BoB knows this and will continue to do his part in "slippen us the Green [email protected]@nie" so fill up your gas cans now while you can still afford to.

I think I'll go buy several extras and do the water thing with them again so the word will continue to get around early that I have "bad gas".


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, it's gone up 30 cents in the past week here.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Yep, it's gone up 30 cents in the past week here.


weird, it just went DOWN $0.20/gallon here... :dunno:

I don't know if I have 'plenty' of gas/fuel, but I have enough to not have to buy any for 8-12 months depending on what vehicles I use, and how frugal I am. One of my vices is still *taking a nice 'Sunday drive'* (not necessarily on Sunday)


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link!

The plan has been to gradually raise gas prices for some time now... This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that has been paying attention to the current administration. 

I am no market analyst, but I don't see a single factor big enough to push down the price of gas. There is a big upside to fuel prices and almost no downside. (I’m thinking in a 5 year time frame.)

World demand for gas, plus the gradual destruction of the dollar will only cause gas to go up...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

baconexplosion said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> The plan has been to gradually raise gas prices for some time now... This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that has been paying attention to the current administration.
> 
> ...


I can't find a single argument to countermand any of those points, until I develop that *cold fusion* device in my basement. :lolsmash:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I don't know if I have 'plenty' of gas/fuel, but I have enough to not have to buy any for 8-12 months


What did you say your address was? and just where do you live? You are not one of those "gun toten crazies", are you?

Cold fusion is old news, Zero Point Energy is where its happening.:ignore::ignore:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Cold fusion is old news, Zero Point Energy is where its happening.:ignore::ignore:


we need a slappages smilie 

Pure and simple, the world is running out of oil. We have hit peak oil production. Even then, oil fields are being damaged to keep up the production rate. Every barrel of oil is becoming exponentially more difficult to recover. Now we're pumping heated water (and solvents) into the ground which has it's on environmental issues, to recover difficult to get to oil.

The law of exponentials is coming to simultaneous head in food production, population growth, financial, and energy.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

partdeux said:


> we need a slappages smilie
> 
> Pure and simple, the world is running out of oil. We have hit peak oil production. Even then, oil fields are being damaged to keep up the production rate. Every barrel of oil is becoming exponentially more difficult to recover. Now we're pumping heated water (and solvents) into the ground which has it's on environmental issues, to recover difficult to get to oil.
> 
> The law of exponentials is coming to simultaneous head in food production, population growth, financial, and energy.


Thomas Malthus, as that you? :lolsmash:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Cold fusion is old news, Zero Point Energy is where its happening.


I must be doing something wrong, I've bought ALL of the $99.95 books and kits on Tesla & HoJo. I did everything the books said, even the stuff that contradicted the other stuff...  

oh, and... :nuts:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I must be doing something wrong, I've bought ALL of the $99.95 books and kits on Tesla & HoJo. I did everything the books said, even the stuff that contradicted the other stuff...
> 
> oh, and... :nuts:


Their is an educational cable tv show that has completely explained Zero Point Energy in terms so simple that even a Home Schooled person can understand.....I thing its called.....Oh, lets see.....aaah, "Stargate Atlantis", thats it(sorry bout that, but I am a cheap science fiction fan).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> in terms so simple that even a Home Schooled person can understand.....


Well ... alright then.

Guess I'm good ... dang wait ... I guess I would need cable & a tv ... rats. (Oh well )


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Well ... alright then.
> 
> Guess I'm good ... dang wait ... I guess I would need cable & a tv ... rats. (Oh well )


Count your blessings.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Even with Gas prices being as high as they are, Martin O'Malley (the governor of Maryland) wants to add an additional 16 cents per gallon gas tax!!!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Gas is $2.99 to $3.09 here (NW Montana). I keep hearing it's going up but it hasn't changed here in about 2 months.

I thought Obombo would keep the price down, or even drive it lower, to get his re-election in the fall, and then sock it to us. After all, if he gets another four years, he'll have nothing to lose. No potential re-election for him to keep in mind. Very scary.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Their is an educational cable tv show that has completely explained Zero Point Energy in terms so simple that even a Home Schooled person can understand.....I thing its called.....Oh, lets see.....aaah, "Stargate Atlantis", thats it(sorry bout that, but I am a cheap science fiction fan).


I may have not have made my tone in this post quite appropriate, it should have been with, sarcasm, lots and lots of sarcasm. Shoulda added a few funny faces to complete the post. Sorry Blob.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The main thing I find 'odd' is that the ex-Shell CEO predicted back in 2010 the price of gas would reach $5/gallon in the US by the end of this year.
Interesting to look at the differences in gas prices globally. We have always paid considerably less than European countries, but they have such good public transportation in place. Ours is severely lacking, and transportation of goods on poorly maintained road infrastructures make the gas price hikes even more painful to most family budgets.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> The main thing I find 'odd' is that the ex-Shell CEO predicted back in 2010 the price of gas would reach $5/gallon in the US by the end of this year.
> Interesting to look at the differences in gas prices globally. We have always paid considerably less than European countries, but they have such good public transportation in place. Ours is severely lacking, and transportation of goods on poorly maintained road infrastructures make the gas price hikes even more painful to most family budgets.


Because the CEO was aware we are running out of oil. Simple supply and demand.

Rising fuel prices are having an impact on gas usage, which is helping to limit the increases for now... BUT, they are bringing in less revenue to state coffers to pay for road care. Typical govt solution, just raise taxes.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This mornings news stated someone blew up a pipeline in Syria today. Watch the prices soar. I'm surprized the trucking industry has not rolled their big rigs on DC. How can they afford to haul the freight this country needs with desiel being so outrageous? Watch the prices in the stores they will be going up, up, up.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Lake Windsong said:


> Interesting to look at the differences in gas prices globally. We have always paid considerably less than European countries, but they have such good public transportation in place. Ours is severely lacking, and transportation of goods on poorly maintained road infrastructures make the gas price hikes even more painful to most family budgets.


I know we pay less than most other countries, but forgive my short-sided view, but I only care about what I have to pay for a gallon of gas in RI (actually, in MA, as I go short drive over the border to save 8 cents/gallon in additional RI taxes.  ) Hit $3.60/gallon in RI yesterday...$3.52 in MA.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I feel the same way as efbjr. I don't really care if Europe and other coutries have been paying more for their fuel for years. Why should we feel guilty about that, or suck it up that we're having to pay more now?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have been planning on building my own electric car. Electric motor and marine batteries but its not even off the planning board yet. Shoulda studied something more useful in college!!


----------

